# *grummel* reason frisst meine ressourcen =/



## shiver (23. Juni 2002)

tja... öfter mal ein neues problem.


hab mir gerade wieder reason installiert, und irgendwie läuft das programm total langsam, und stockt sehr oft.

ich habe einen amd 800er mit 896 mb ram und noch ca 12 gigabyte frei auf der hd.... woran kann das nur liegen?!

vor ein paar monaten hat reason noch ordentlich funktioniert, jetzt muss ich  nur noch ein paar substractor-patches laden, und es stottert wie sau =/


wie kann ich mein system etwas, ähm.. entschlacken?

jemand ne idee?



hab übrigens mal nachgeschaut.. wenn reason an ist, geht die cpu auslastung auf ca 79%... belegt werden aber trotzdem nur ca 300 von den 896 mb ram...

baaah, scheiss technik =(


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. Juni 2002)

Du kannst in Windows jedem Programm zuordnen, wieviel Speicher er fressen soll. Frag mal in der WinAbteilung wie das genau geht.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:

"Neuinstallieren (WIN) behebt immer alle Probleme."

und XP oder 2000 sollten es auch sein, wirst du aber haben denke ich oder?


----------



## AKM<2b> (3. Juli 2002)

Das is ja eigentlich total impossible... ich hab noch nie ien Soundprog gesehen das so sparsam mit systemressourcen umgeht wie reason... (im verhältnis). was hast du denn für eine Soundcard und was für einen Treiber installiert und wie viele ms Delay sind eingestellt? AsIO Treiber vorhanden... Ich meine das ding läuft sogar auf nem PII 400 mit 64 MB ohne abzukacken....


2b


----------



## shiver (3. Juli 2002)

=(

*schnüff*


also ich hab ne sb live platinum, nicht grad die neueste.... aber die treiber sind "relativ" neu, praktisch die neuesten für dieses alte modell, denn neuere werden nicht mehr released... muss ich mir ne neue karte anschaffen?

delay?
wo?
meinst du den buffer?
den musste ich sau hoch einstellen weil sonst keine fliessende wiedergabe geht... manno...

das nervt mich voll an, weil reason war nicht gerade billig und jetzt läufts nimmer gescheit...

und neuinstallieren, muss doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder?
sonst läuft ja alles perfekt, es stürtzt nie ab (xp), und auch sonst...
nur dieses dumme reason macht so probleme...


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. Juli 2002)

Da würde ich ja fast zu hundert prozent sagen, das es an deinem Soundkarten treiber liegt. 
zum Vergleich ich habe einen PIII 667 mit 128 MB und mein Delay( oder Buffer) liegt bei 43ms. und alles läuft super. 
Was hast du denn für treiber zur auswahl????
Also die erste wahl sollte wohl immer ein ASIO Treiber für deine S-card sein. Dannach kommen die DirectX Treiber. und das schlechteste was man so haben kann ist der normale alte Dreckstreiber. Such einfach mal nach ASIO treibern für deine Karte. 

schaust du vielleicht noch mal hier... ich hab darüber nichts schlechtes gelesen....

http://people.freenet.de/apslive/index1.html

2b


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. Juli 2002)

Cool AKM hast du diese ASIO Treiber auch für die SB 128?
Ich denke, dann ginge es in Logic auch alles flüssiger.


----------



## shiver (4. Juli 2002)

"sorry, this driver does not support any version of windows nt"...

^^ geht nüsch =(


----------



## c4che (4. Juli 2002)

format: c

nach einiger zeit ist es einfach nötig, wenn man den pc wieder optimal nutzen will.


----------



## shiver (4. Juli 2002)

please not 2 b talking stupid sh*t. kthx.

lieber cache... darum geht es hier gar nicht, lass doch bitte so einen unsinn bei dir, ja?


----------



## c4che (4. Juli 2002)

ja. 
entschuldigung.


----------



## Kaprolactam (4. Juli 2002)

Vielleicht hast du mit diesen Treibern mehr Glück:
http://www.kxproject.spb.ru/down.php

Die sind allerdings ziemlich "alternativ"

/edit:
Versuch macht kluch - die Treiber sind zwar etwas 'merkwürdig' aber der ASIO-Mode klappt.


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. Juli 2002)

Naja mein ultimativer tip ist... einfach den ASIO Treiber von Cubase Nehmen... der ist universell. und ich benutz den auch mit meiner tollen SB PCI 128  .... wie gesagt 46 ms Latency auf nem PIII 667.... ist aushaltbar.


Tschö 2b


Anleitung ... gefunden im creative Forum (Wenn man nur ne alte cubase hat)

Cubase 3.7x VST 5 Demo 
... 5 minutes free time ... 

Get the new VST5 ASIO DirectX Full Duplex Driver 

Here's how in ten easy steps... 
1,- back up your current ASIO folder for safe keeping (call it "origasio.zip"). 
2,- install the Cubase5 demo. 
3,- back-up the contents of the ASIO folder from the Cubase 5 demo. (call it "newasio.zip") 
4,- uninstall the Cubase5 demo 
5,- now replace the contents of the ASIO folder of your Cubase full prog with the contents of the ASIO folder from the Cubase 5 demo ("newasio.zip"). 
6,- drag the file 'AsioDxFd.dll' on to 'Regsvr32.exe' (in your windows system folder). 
7,- launch Cubase 3.7 (or whatever), go to the Audio menu/System 
8,- select 'ASIO DirectX Full Duplex Driver' from the ASIO device drop-down. 
9,- click 'ASIO Control Panel' 
10,- for DirectSound (SB Live! Wave Out) AND SB Live Wave In set the buffer size to 1200, and hit return. 


That's it. If you have a P3/450 or higher, you should find you have a latency of 27ms or less.


----------

